# Just a random thought I had.....



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

....but has anyone had a better 15 months than Josh Harrellson? He lucked into the starting center position for a top college team when star recruit Enes Kanter was deemed ineligible after playing semi-professionally as a teenager in Turkey. He parlayed that role into a second round draft selection, and now happens to be the only backup center on the New York Knicks, guaranteeing that he's going to get a chance at steady playing time. If Enes Kanter is allowed to play last year Harrellson's probably selling insurance right now, but instead he gets to be the token goofy white guy on the court for one of the most famous basketball teams in the world. 

[/rant]


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

14 points and 12 rebounds in his first start...


----------



## HerzSoGood (Jan 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what Josh Harrellson's skill set is? he just seems like a hustle player that has a pretty big frame, and people like him because he exceeds their low expectations


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's an underdog, who has proven he can at least contribute in the NBA. Guy obviously works hard, how can anyone be mad at that?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> BigJorts55
> Just wanna say thanks to the Knicks and the organization and the Greatest fans for a great rookie season! It was a honor! I will miss u all


Good luck in Houston Jorts.


----------

